# When you figure out where the birds live...



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

and can now visit them whenever you want. 










A tree swallow has decided to join the robins and mourning doves in nesting in what has to be the most dangerous yard in the neighborhood.


----------



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

(Your v is very handsome!) Our pup has a similar habit - sees a bird, freezes, and points even though she doesn't know how to hunt 😂


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, I'll bet she knows exactly how to hunt.
They're born with the tools and instincts to hunt, we only condition them to hunt with us. 

To the OP
That's a beautiful WH!!!
I really like that full length tail.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh, that would drive Shine nuts.
We had a nest of baby birds last spring. The nest was only about 7ft off the ground. Non of them made it due to Shine's harassment, and constantly trying to catch the parents.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

@Ffion - it sounds like she knows exactly how to hunt.  

@gunnr - Thank you! The full tail is lovely...until it whacks you in the eye. 

@texasred - Thankfully she can turn off her obsession in the house. I mean, maybe, she asks go out more, but as soon as she's out the door she starts stalking around the corner to point at the bird house. 😂 She's been able to get one fledgling a year so far, so maybe the birds will learn to go elsewhere.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Cute, looks like she’s getting a noseful (both nostrils)! I put bird feeders ~10ft from my front door (even had some Pileated Woodpeckers feeding there this winter) and sometimes put out fruit/nuts for small mammals in dead of winter.

It keeps my Vizsla mesmerised and is her version of DogTV when I’m not home. I think it’s a great diversion for your gal and makes her yard much more enjoyable!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

good girl Scout


----------

